# Uncle went home yesterday



## dannyray49 (Jan 4, 2016)

My Uncle Rev. Ralph Shook age 83 went home to be with his siblings in heaven. He left a legacy that will be hard to follow.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 5, 2016)

Prayers said


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 6, 2016)

may he rest in peace .... Sounds like a long life ...


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 6, 2016)

Prayers sent


----------

